# Anyone know about old tricycles?



## Pure Bikes (Aug 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew the make of this tricycle or anything about it. I haven't gotten in to taking it apart yet so I don't have an serial numbers or markings. Seems to be fairly old. Has wald rear basket and hubs. Has a coaster brake on the left side but it has been painted over a couple of times so I can't see a name or date. The stars on the chainring seem to be pretty unique. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## drabe (Aug 5, 2009)

*Neat trike!*

Hard to say, neat trike though! 
I like the 'high tech' fasteners on the basket


----------



## Pure Bikes (Aug 5, 2009)

*High Tech Trike*

Yes very hi tech, I believe they are from the year 2000 (aka the future) HA HA .


----------



## Pure Bikes (Aug 5, 2009)

*Trike serial number*

So I got the trike apart today and the serial number is L316951 and is located on the left rear dropout. A strange thing is that the seat post is designed with a wedge, like a headset, so that the use of a seat post clamp isn't necessary. This is the first time I have seen one like that but it might help in identifying it.


----------



## Pure Bikes (Aug 5, 2009)

*Coaster Brake*

I also looked at the coaster brake and although I cant read the name on the brake arm it does have 36-13 stamped on it. Any help?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 5, 2009)

The seat post is more common to Monark Bikes and others. I think the trike is an AMF/Roadmaster product.  Most Adult trikes that I have seen are girls/step through frames.  Almost every boys trike is one that has been put together.  I'm not saying that is the case with yours.

The Chainring is a mid 60's or so AMF product like a Skyrider, I would start there.

Good Luck


----------



## Pure Bikes (Aug 5, 2009)

*amf skylark*

I cleaned off some of the spraypaint off the chainguard and found an amf skylark badge printed on it. I am assuming that this bike is a 60's model from what I can tell. It seems to have been built from a regular cruiser frame and then just modified with the tricycle  rear attachment. Pretty neat anyway, should be a fun project.


----------



## Bart (Aug 6, 2016)

Pure Bikes said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew the make of this tricycle or anything about it. I haven't gotten in to taking it apart yet so I don't have an serial numbers or markings. Seems to be fairly old. Has wald rear basket and hubs. Has a coaster brake on the left side but it has been painted over a couple of times so I can't see a name or date. The stars on the chainring seem to be pretty unique. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks





Pure Bikes said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew the make of this tricycle or anything about it. I haven't gotten in to taking it apart yet so I don't have an serial numbers or markings. Seems to be fairly old. Has wald rear basket and hubs. Has a coaster brake on the left side but it has been painted over a couple of times so I can't see a name or date. The stars on the chainring seem to be pretty unique. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



Do you happen to still have the trike?  I have just started a serious search for something just like this.  please let me know if its available or who might have it now.  THANKS - rollerbart


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 6, 2016)

59/60 sprocket wheel; chain guard from same bike; AMF road master type cantilever frame. Trike appears homemade. (Was originally a two wheeler).


----------

